# Interesting Quotes From The Qu'ran, Selected By A Sceptic



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 11, 2005)

From http://www.skepticsannotatedbible.com/quran/index.html 

*Allah will leave the disbelievers alone for a while, but then he will compel them to the doom of Fire.* 
_2:__126__ - And when Abraham prayed: My Lord! Make this a region of security and bestow upon its people fruits, such of them as believe in Allah and the Last Day, He answered: As for him who disbelieveth, I shall leave him in contentment for a while, then I shall compel him to the doom of Fire - a hapless journey's end!_ 

*A woman is worth one-half a man.*
2:_282_ -_ O ye who believe! When ye contract a debt for a fixed term, record it in writing. Let a scribe record it in writing between you (in terms of) equity. No scribe should refuse to write as Allah hath taught him, so let him write, and let him who incurreth the debt dictate, and let him observe his duty to Allah his Lord, and diminish naught thereof. But if he who oweth the debt is of low understanding, or weak, or unable himself to dictate, then let the guardian of his interests dictate in (terms of) equity. And call two witness from among your men, two witnesses. And if two men be not at hand, then a man and two women..._

*Allah does not guide disbelievers.*
_2:__264__ - O ye who believe! Render not vain your almsgiving by reproach and injury, like him who spendeth his wealth only to be seen of men and believeth not in Allah and the Last Day. His likeness is as the likeness of a rock whereon is dust of earth; a rainstorm smiteth it, leaving it smooth and bare. They have no control of aught of that which they have gained. __Allah guideth not the disbelieving folk._ 

*Disbelievers worship false gods. The will burn forever in the Fire.* 
_2:__257__ - Allah is the Protecting Guardian of those who believe. He bringeth them out of darkness into light. As for those who disbelieve, their patrons are false deities__. They bring them out of light into darkness. Such are rightful owners of the Fire. They will abide therein._ 

*Women have rights that are similar to men, but men are "a degree above them."* 
2:_228__ - Women who are divorced shall wait, keeping themselves apart, three (monthly) courses. And it is not lawful for them that they should conceal that which Allah hath created in their wombs if they are believers in Allah and the Last Day. And their husbands would do better to take them back in that case if they desire a reconciliation. And they (women) have rights similar to those (of men) over them in kindness, and men are a degree above them. Allah is Mighty, Wise._

*Have sex with your women whenever and as often as you like. *
2:_223_ _- Your women are a tilth for you (to cultivate) so go to your tilth as ye will, and send (good deeds) before you for your souls, and fear Allah, and know that ye will (one day) meet Him. Give glad tidings to believers, (O Muhammad)._ 

*A hypocritical Jew looks like an {censored} carrying books. Those who deny the revelations of Allah are ugly.* 
_62:__5__ - The likeness of those who are entrusted with the Law of Moses, yet apply it not, is as the likeness of the {censored} carrying books. Wretched is the likeness of folk who deny the revelations of Allah. And Allah guideth not wrongdoing folk._ 

*Allah has turned some people into apes and swine.* 
_5:__60__ - Shall I tell thee of a worse (case) than theirs for retribution with Allah ? (Worse is the case of him) whom Allah hath cursed, him on whom His wrath hath fallen and of whose sort Allah hath turned some to apes and swine, and who serveth idols. Such are in worse plight and further astray from the plain road._ 

*Those who deny Allah's revelations are deaf and dumb. Allah will send them astray.* 
_6:__39__ - Those who deny Our revelations are deaf and dumb in darkness. Whom Allah will sendeth astray, and whom He will He placeth on a straight path._


----------

